

Toyota iQ 'Nimble as a mouse' campaign - bradfordw
http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/toyota-iq-nimble-as-a-mouse

======
bradfordw
So many jokes to be made..."Compatible drivers" or, not so funny: "No apparent
software acceleration"

